# What Do You Think About This 8520



## rwm (Mar 14, 2015)

http://charlotte.craigslist.org/tls/4924852229.html

I am not at all familiar with Clausing mills. How is this price? What typically fails on these models? Is there an easy way to adapt it for R8 tooling or is that out of the question?
I like the size and weight for my shop but maybe a Grizzly would be an easier option?
Any input appreciated.
R


----------



## outboardguy44 (Mar 14, 2015)

The spindle is too small to adapt it to R8 collets, in my opinion anyway. It probably uses #2 Morse taper collets, which are readily available, so tooling it isn't necessarily a big pain. A set of off-shore made collets that range from 1/16" up to 1/2" can be  purchased for less than $50 US. Is the only reason you might want to use R8 collets is the extra capacity for bigger tools? Because if you need to spin tools with 3/4" or 1 " shanks on them, then this isn't the machine for you anyway.

As far as breakage goes, I think the most vulnerable spot on these seems to be the quill fine-feed mechanism, there are 3 gears that are used to transmit power from the manual handwheel to the quill, and there's one of those gears that will strip if a person overloads the fine feed by trying to force-feed the tool instead of using the rapid feed handle for heavy jobs. Replacing the gear can be expensive, but there is a cheaper alternative for the repair that involves buying a commonly available gear from McMaster-Carr and doing some alterations to make it fit.

At this point I'm not aware of any other real 'weak points" on this mill.  Its like any other mill, in the sense that wherever there are parts that move, rotate, or transmit power, there's something that needs to be maintained and/or lubricated. There's plenty of good reference material to leaf through online if you want to find out more.  Here's one of the better spots to read up on the 8520 milling machine...

http://www.wentztech.com/metalworking/equipment/clausing-8520-mill/

Whether this mill is a better option than a Grizzly or any other machine - I think it boils down to a person being able to make intelligent decisions how to go about the job(s) they need to get done versus the limitations of the machine, then decide if you need or want to confine yourself to a certain budget figure. With respect to the asking price of the one you're investigating, somebody with more experience in that area may be able to offer some guidance.

All I can add is that now that I've got my Clausing set up and running, I'm happy as Hell that I don't have to do without it.

Hope this helps.

Best,
Chris S


----------



## 34_40 (Mar 15, 2015)

Chris S has given good advice.  If you're a home hobbiest with a small shop, it's almost perfect imho..

From the pictures provided, I would only say that the vice is far to large, it goes with a real bridgeport I feel.  The price is reasonable if it were located in New England, I don't know the pricing for that location.

There is a lot of info in this website,  with links that shares a lot of great info!  I am thrilled that I have one in my shop too! LOL


----------



## rwm (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks guys. Very helpful. I am torn between something like the and the PM25 which is a little lighter and has an R8 spindle.
R
Edit :I am also not crazy about the 4.9" Y axis (if I have that right.) The PM25 has 7" travel Y and the BP 12".


----------



## Terrywerm (Mar 15, 2015)

I also have an 8520 and love it. They came with two different spindle options:  Morse Taper #2   or Brown & Sharp #7.   MT2 collets are easy to get, and even the B&S collets can be had, but are a bit more difficult to find. Typically the model number indicates which spindle your machine has.  The 8520 came with an MT2 spindle, whereas the 8525 came with the B&S spindle. One of the members here has an 8525 with an MT2 spindle, and we suspect that it was changed over to the MT2 spindle later in its life.

I also purchased a number of MT2 end mill holders. Collets can be used, but to be honest I like the end mill holders better. I have seen cases where the end mill was not tight enough in the collet and it would slip upward while cutting. Not so much a major problem as an inconvenience, but typically does not occur with end mill holders.

Boring heads can also be purchased with MT2 shanks.

In short, the lack of an R8 spindle will not be as big a problem as you might think.

Chris was right about the gears for the fine feed. Mine were stripped out when I got it, and still are. I do plan to replace the bad ones eventually, but for right now I am getting along just fine without them.

Vise size is important with these mills. Large vises will rob you of your vertical clearance in a hurry. I have the original 4" Clausing vise and a 5" Glacern.  I really like the Glacern, but it sure eats up the space between the table and the spindle in a hurry, and a 6" vise would be worse yet.

On edit:  One other thing I forgot to mention, the 8520 is a much heavier machine than the PM25, and in many cases increased weight translates into less chatter or vibration when taking heavier cuts.

Good luck in your search!


----------



## rwm (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks Terry!
FYI it sold before I could see it for $1750.
R


----------



## Doubleeboy (Mar 17, 2015)

rwm said:


> Thanks Terry!
> FYI it sold before I could see it for $1750.
> R


$1750 is pretty high for one.  I sold mine in good shape with 2 axis DRO for that with the correct vise and collets.  Personally, having had both, if you have room for a 8520 you likely could make room for a Bridgeport or clone with 35 or 42" table and be worlds ahead with a heavier spindle, better speed selection, a head that nods, etc.   I learned a lot on my 8520 but my work quality went up dramatically when I got a more rigid machine.  A 8520 is less rigid than most Chinese mill drills but does have the advantage of the knee.

lots of machines out there, be patient and ready to act quickly 
michael


----------



## rwm (Mar 18, 2015)

Is this Rockwell Mill the same as the Clausing? They look identical.

R


----------



## w9jbc (Mar 18, 2015)

it sure looks like one to me I have also seen some marked johansen at auctions that looked like the clausing 8520


----------



## calstar (Mar 18, 2015)

rwm said:


> Is this Rockwell Mill the same as the Clausing? They look identical.
> 
> R



It looks identical to  a Clausing 8520 because it is one, if it says Rockwell on the head and column(can't see 'em clearly but they sure look like Clausings) someone was messing with the stickers. That pic was posted in the google search images for a Rockwell, other Clausings were shown in those images but it is/they are not(you don't really believe everything you see on the net do you?) Heres a pic of the Rockwell vertical mill, different column, motor on head, etc.

Brian


----------



## rwm (Mar 18, 2015)

That pic is a mill that is for sale in Greensboro near me for $2900. I doubt anyone would swap out the emblems?
R


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 18, 2015)

The badges look like Clausing to me, regardless of what the poster described it as.

And although I don't know when, Clausing bought Johansen or maybe Johanson many years ago.  If you do a search on this forum you will find it spelled three or four different ways.  But that's who originally built what became the 8520.


----------



## calstar (Mar 18, 2015)

rwm said:


> That pic is a mill that is for sale in Greensboro near me for $2900. I doubt anyone would swap out the emblems?
> R



The  $2900 will buy you that  *Clausing 8520, I'm 110% sure of it; it is not a Rockwell*. Maybe the seller  has a couple of mills and posted the wrong pic....who knows. Just call the seller and ask what brand mill it is, if he/she actually looks at it when giving the answer it will be Clausing. Looks nice but I think the price is pretty dang high, even with the vise  it better have a lot of other accessories/tooling to even come close to value of the asking price.

Brian


----------



## rwm (Mar 18, 2015)

The badge on the head looks suspiciously like the Rockwell emblem sideways. 



I have owned a lathe with the same emblem. I agree this is way over priced regardless of the manufacturer. I wonder if Rockwell bought castings from Clausing at one time?
R


----------



## Terrywerm (Mar 18, 2015)

I don't care what the stickers might say, it is definitely a Clausing. Take a look at the areas marked in red:


----------



## calstar (Mar 19, 2015)

This is a pic from the CL post linked in this threads very first post, the *red 'Atlas Clausing' logo* is what you see in the "is this a Rockwell" pic for $2900 post. I think we can probably quit beating this dead horse now!

Brian


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 19, 2015)

That dates it to the late 50's or early 60's when the company was apparently going through an identity crisis.  After that, only the original Atlas items still had the Atlas name shown.  

Most non-Atlas owners today apparently think that Clausing bought out Atlas.  But it was actually the other way around.  Why the original company name got changed back to Clausing is a mystery but probably Corporate Karate (a well known form of cancer).


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 19, 2015)

Incidentally, there is what looks from the one photo to be a Clausing 8520 available in Shiner, TX (about midway between Houston and San Antonio).  Local pickup only.


----------



## rwm (Mar 19, 2015)

Brian- Now that I see that you are clearly right! That is a Clausing badge and you just cant see the other colors well in the pic. 
Regardless, the seller is still way over on the price. I may contact him after it doesn't sell for a while and see how he feels.  Thanks for the input guys.
R


----------

